# HDR wird nicht erkannt



## Blackout27 (27. Juli 2018)

Hallo ihr Lieben 

Ich möchte mein 4K HDR TV als Monitor verwenden und kommende Spiele wie Cyberpunk darauf in 2160p inkl. HDR genießen. Mein TV hat ein 10 Bit OLED Panel welches auf der Playstation 4 Pro und auf der Xbox One X sofort richtig erkannt wurde. 

Am TV (Windows 10) allerdings erkennt mein PC lediglich ein 8 Bit SDR Monitor. Somit steht HDR nicht zur Verfügung. Eine automatische Treiber aktualisierung per Windows hat auch nicht funktioniert da angeblich das Gerät auf dem neusten Stand ist. 

Verwendet wird ein 2.0 a/b HDMI Kabel. Habe auch andere Kabel und HDMI Eingänge versucht, alles ohne Erfolg.

Bin über jeden Tipp dankbar


----------



## DerFakeAccount (27. Juli 2018)

Aktuellste Windows 10 Version?
und alles richtig aktiviert, sieh hier HDR unter Windows 10 v1709 getestet: Mit Nvidia klappts, AMD und Intel versagen |
    heise online


----------



## Blackout27 (27. Juli 2018)

DerFakeAccount schrieb:


> Aktuellste Windows 10 Version?
> und alles richtig aktiviert, sieh hier HDR unter Windows 10 v1709 getestet: Mit Nvidia klappts, AMD und Intel versagen |
> heise online



Windows sollte aktuell sein aber ich schau es mir heute Abend an. Danke für den Link! 

Update: 
Alles wie im Artikel eingestellt. Leider ist HDR immer noch ausgegraut und das Panel wird nur mit 8 Bit angesteuert


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (28. Juli 2018)

thehate91 schrieb:


> Update:
> Alles wie im Artikel eingestellt. Leider ist HDR immer noch ausgegraut und das Panel wird nur mit 8 Bit angesteuert




Hast du auch den HDMI Eingang deines TVs auf Deep Color gestellt. Denn sonst wird kein HDR wiedergegeben. Müsste eigentlich wenn es bei PS4 klappt. PC Modus vom TV mal eingestellt weil nur dort der komplette Farbraum in 4:4:4 erkannt wird.

Hast du ein PC Game was HDR kann? Es dort in den Spieleinstellung aktiviert? Denn dann schaltet Windows wirklich um.


Edit: Habe jetzt meinen PC mit 1080ti an den LG C7 OLED dran. Normalerweise zock ich nicht in HDR. Aber ich kann in Windows umstellen und es wird direkt auf HDR geschaltet. 8bit ist aber normal da bei vollem RGB Umfang vom PC HDMI 2.0 kein 10bit schafft. Können die Konsolen ja auch nicht.
Erst HDMI 2.1 hat genug Bandbreite für alles.


----------



## Blackout27 (28. Juli 2018)

KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Hast du auch den HDMI Eingang deines TVs auf Deep Color gestellt. Denn sonst wird kein HDR wiedergegeben. Müsste eigentlich wenn es bei PS4 klappt. PC Modus vom TV mal eingestellt weil nur dort der komplette Farbraum in 4:4:4 erkannt wird.
> 
> Hast du ein PC Game was HDR kann? Es dort in den Spieleinstellung aktiviert? Denn dann schaltet Windows wirklich um.
> 
> ...



Da muss ich nochmal am TV schauen. Danke für den Tipp! Ein Spiel habe ich glaube nicht. Kann Witcher 3 HDR oder Battlefield 1?


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (28. Juli 2018)

Battlefield 1 geht. Kannst HDR im Menü aktivieren.


----------



## Blackout27 (12. August 2018)

Update:

Problem wurde behoben und HDR funktioniert nun ohne probleme bei Games als auch auf Youtube 

Ich muss leider gestehen das der Fehler von mir ausging. Ich habe unter Einstellungen "Anzeige" HDR nicht auf "Ein" gestellt  Ich bin immer auf HDR Video Streaming gegangen was logischerweise deaktiviert ist.
Vielen Dank an Alle


----------



## Noofuu (3. Februar 2019)

Das Thema ist schon etwas älter aber vllt. kann mir ja geholfen werden, ich möchte meinen PC auch am TV anschließen bzw habe ich das schon getan und mit HDR nutzen.
Mein TV zwingt mich regelrecht dazu das umzustelle , mache ich das geht mein TV allerdings in Ungültiges Format und ich bekomme einfach kein Bild an meinem Monitor sehe ich das auch Windows umgeschaltet hat in den HDR Modus woran kann es nun Liegen, Kabel zu Lang ? Habe eine 10m Kabel aber Extra für 4K

Bitte um Hilfe


----------

